# How many Havanese?



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Faithb asked a good question, and I thought it deserved its own thread.

How many Havanese do you currently have? Names, genders, ages, PHOTOS?

How do you like having that many Havanese?

How many Havanese have you owned previously? Names, genders, ages, PHOTOS?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Three, Kodi, 11yo neutered male, Pixel, 5 yo spayed female and Panda, 4yo intact female.

The photos below got mixed up. Pixel is first, Panda second, Kodi third!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We have 2. 
Denver, 14 month old, neutered male (his gotcha date was a year ago yesterday!)
Keeper, almost 6 months old, will be left intact.
It has been a challenge having essentially 2 puppies.. not for the feint of heart!
Oh, the last picture is because we somehow only brought one leash to the cabin last weekend, so I had to improvise for pee walks. Sigh.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Wulfin said:


> Oh, the last picture is because we somehow only brought one leash to the cabin last weekend, so I had to improvise for pee walks. Sigh.


That's really funny!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

First Havanese for me but I hear they are like potato chips lol, you can never have just one!:laugh2:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

ShamaMama said:


> That's really funny!


It was even funnier when I realized I had 2 spare leashes in the center console of my SUV when we were driving home. Lol.



Faithb said:


> First Havanese for me but I hear they are like potato chips lol, you can never have just one!:laugh2:


I told my breeder that if I ask for another puppy within the next 12 months to tell me no. LOL.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Sadly I only have HALF of a Havanese (other half is Papillion)! She is my first dog ever and that makes her extra special. She has also patiently put up with me being a clueless first time dog owner, including getting a yorkie puppy when she was only six months old. Her name is Mia and she turned 12 today! My Yorkie is Bear. And believe it or not someone once asked me if they are from the same litter!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> It was even funnier when I realized I had 2 spare leashes in the center console of my SUV when we were driving home. Lol.
> 
> I told my breeder that if I ask for another puppy within the next 12 months to tell me no. LOL.


LOL to both!!!

Incidentally, Panda is much better now, but I'm STILL not positive I'd let her off-leash in the woods. Kodi, however, is completely reliable in such a setting. So we tie Panda to Kodi and call him her "ball and chain". LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Sadly I only have HALF of a Havanese (other half is Papillion)! She is my first dog ever and that makes her extra special. She has also patiently put up with me being a clueless first time dog owner, including getting a yorkie puppy when she was only six months old. Her name is Mia and she turned 12 today! My Yorkie is Bear. And believe it or not someone once asked me if they are from the same litter!


THAT'S funny! I can understand not being sure what Mia is, but Bear looks like... Well, a YORKIE!!!

I think Mia is funny because "ears down", definitely "Havanese-y" (especially if you let her grow more facial hair  ) Ears up? CLEARLY Papillon!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> THAT'S funny! I can understand not being sure what Mia is, but Bear looks like... Well, a YORKIE!!!
> 
> I think Mia is funny because "ears down", definitely "Havanese-y" (especially if you let her grow more facial hair  ) Ears up? CLEARLY Papillon!!!


I tend to keep Mia's facial hair short because of raw food (hard to keep clean), digging (also hard to clean) and that giant tongue that is always hanging out and stains the fur! I really think she has a Havanese tongue and Papillion muzzle. Her tongue is always out. It literally will not fit in her mouth.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

They are both so cute! I certainly can see what you mean about her look changing depending on her ears.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I tend to keep Mia's facial hair short because of raw food (hard to keep clean), digging (also hard to clean) and that giant tongue that is always hanging out and stains the fur! I really think she has a Havanese tongue and Papillion muzzle. Her tongue is always out. It literally will not fit in her mouth.


Pixel has a super long tongue too. (though it doesn't hang out much) a piece of the tip got cut off in an accident with a groomer quite a while ago, and we keep telling her we should have had her "trim more"!  (not really... THAT whole ER thing cost us over $600!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Pixel has a super long tongue too. (though it doesn't hang out much) a piece of the tip got cut off in an accident with a groomer quite a while ago, and we keep telling her we should have had her "trim more"!  (not really... THAT whole ER thing cost us over $600!


Oh my gosh!!! I live in constant fear of cutting Mia's tongue while grooming her! I will be even more careful now!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I live in constant fear of cutting Mia's tongue while grooming her! I will be even more careful now!!!!


The groomer I use now showed my how to hold her face so that she CAN'T get her tongue out while she is working around her face with shears, and I now use the same grip while trimming any of their faces! If she starts to wiggle, I let go, wait till she settles and we start again.

The old groomer felt terrible, but she was less experienced than my current groomer, and I guess she didn't know how to do this. Pixel was sitting pretty still, but just licked her lips at the wrong SECOND and... You have NEVER SEEN so much blood!!!

And that was the problem. even though the cut was not THAT big, and in the scheme of things, "just a flesh wound", it wouldn't stop bleeding. And she's a really small dog. It clearly needed stitches, which they clearly couldn't do without anesthesia. Which in this case, included intubating her, because they were afraid she would aspirate the blood once she was asleep. That's how a cut that required a total of I think 5 TINY stitches to close, and she was only at the hospital for a total of about 3 hours, ended up costing $600.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

...AND... I just realized that the title of this thread was "How many Havanese" and how FAR we've gone off-topic... AGAIN!!!

We truly are Conversational Kangaroos around here! (Or we bounce like our Havanese?!?!)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> LOL to both!!!
> 
> Incidentally, Panda is much better now, but I'm STILL not positive I'd let her off-leash in the woods. Kodi, however, is completely reliable in such a setting. So we tie Panda to Kodi and call him her "ball and chain". LOL!


Sundance got out yesterday, for the first time in ages. My arms were full and I tried to get the door with my elbow, and ended up pushing it open all of the way. We live across the street from the park, so he ran straight there, but I could see a car turning into the neighborhood from the busy road so I panicked a bit and yelled for him. HE CAME RIGHT THEN! He went to the wrong house for a second, and it was pretty hilarious when he realized he was next door (we live in a cookie cutter neighborhood and he came right over when he realized he was at the wrong door). I still can't believe it. He came right when I called, outside, off leash! Actually, this is one of the reasons I haven't aggressively sought out our second Havanese, even though we did start looking. I don't think I can the stress of 2 Havanese living near a busy road unless our yard is completely fenced! At least that's an easy fix, because there's only one portion we need to add.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> ...AND... I just realized that the title of this thread was "How many Havanese" and how FAR we've gone off-topic... AGAIN!!!
> 
> We truly are Conversational Kangaroos around here! (Or we bounce like our Havanese?!?!)


It's what makes this forum different than others, and like an in-person conversation sometimes. It does make it hard to search for things we randomly talked about as a tangent, though!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> The groomer I use now showed my how to hold her face so that she CAN'T get her tongue out while she is working around her face with shears, and I now use the same grip while trimming any of their faces! If she starts to wiggle, I let go, wait till she settles and we start again.
> 
> The old groomer felt terrible, but she was less experienced than my current groomer, and I guess she didn't know how to do this. Pixel was sitting pretty still, but just licked her lips at the wrong SECOND and... You have NEVER SEEN so much blood!!!
> 
> And that was the problem. even though the cut was not THAT big, and in the scheme of things, "just a flesh wound", it wouldn't stop bleeding. And she's a really small dog. It clearly needed stitches, which they clearly couldn't do without anesthesia. Which in this case, included intubating her, because they were afraid she would aspirate the blood once she was asleep. That's how a cut that required a total of I think 5 TINY stitches to close, and she was only at the hospital for a total of about 3 hours, ended up costing $600.


Yikes what a scary experience. I may have an advantage with Mia. Her tongue is ALWAYS out. Therefore, I do not have to worry about an unexpected tongue sticking out. I have to protect it since it is always there!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi Mia and I love the name Bear for a Yorkie. They do have a big personality for such little dogs.:laugh2:


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

We have two! Oliver is a year and a half, Roxie is 12 wks


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Melissa Woods said:


> We have two! Oliver is a year and a half, Roxie is 12 wks


Wow how does Oliver have that teddy bear look about him, is that a special kind of cut!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

kashcheema said:


> Melissa Woods said:
> 
> 
> > We have two! Oliver is a year and a half, Roxie is 12 wks
> ...


Hmm well it is kind of a shorter cut, but he's naturally a fluffy/ not very curly Havanese. Everyone has said he's part teddy bear. So I guess that's what you get when you grow a puppy cut to a few inches long when your dog has that texture. Roxie has a bit more curl, even as a puppy here. I'm wondering what she'll look like as an adult, if she'll be a bit more curly in a shorter cut. Havs tend to be wavy, and more wavy the shorter they are cut just because of gravity.

But no, unfortunately my groomer doesn't do scissor cuts or anything special. That's just a regular cut we let grow.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Currently, 11 adults in the house, or two chairs full at night. 

Can't remember how many we've had, but I hope I haven't left any off the Retired Dogs page. Some on the retired page are still here, like a couple of the old stud dogs-Posh, and Jefe, and they are included in the eleven. Pictures on website.

We are their servants.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Sundance got out yesterday, for the first time in ages. My arms were full and I tried to get the door with my elbow, and ended up pushing it open all of the way. We live across the street from the park, so he ran straight there, but I could see a car turning into the neighborhood from the busy road so I panicked a bit and yelled for him. HE CAME RIGHT THEN! He went to the wrong house for a second, and it was pretty hilarious when he realized he was next door (we live in a cookie cutter neighborhood and he came right over when he realized he was at the wrong door). I still can't believe it. He came right when I called, outside, off leash! Actually, this is one of the reasons I haven't aggressively sought out our second Havanese, even though we did start looking. I don't think I can the stress of 2 Havanese living near a busy road unless our yard is completely fenced! At least that's an easy fix, because there's only one portion we need to add.


That is AWESOME!!! I hope you gave HIM a thousand cookies, then got YOURSELF a glass of wine!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> It's what makes this forum different than others, and like an in-person conversation sometimes. It does make it hard to search for things we randomly talked about as a tangent, though!


I agree with both of those statements. I'll remember talking/hearing about something, but it definitely wasn't in a thread with a related title. Sometimes if you can remember who said it, you can look for their posts, but it is indeed a challenge!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been meaning to reply to this thread but was also planning to take some pictures of Shama tomorrow so hadn't replied yet. Shama is our first dog together. We're not planning to get another dog until we retire, but it will be another Havanese as DH is somewhat to very allergic to every other breed of dog, it seems! I'll post a new photo at some point. You remember what she looks like, though, right? (You were right when you said I'd like Instagram. I'm only posting my very favorite photos of Shama there. So far I've only posted 21 photos on IG. I am loving looking at all the other Havanese. I'm following nearly 400 Havanese. I can't believe there are that many (Havanese owner + IGer) out there!)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here are the photos I just took of Shama with my fuschias.


----------



## Yadi (Jan 12, 2020)

One Havanese. Yadi is a 10 month old neutered male . Yadi is my second Havanese. 


My first Havanese - Bruiser passed away in 2017. He was 16.5 years old. Miss him very much. 

Their personalities are so different, hard to beileibe they are the same breed.


----------



## Jimmysmother (Nov 29, 2019)

My Teddy/Teddy Bear/Mr. Bears has hair like that. He's five months old and I can't afford a groomer and am too chicken to cut his hair. So, now I have an idea what his hair will look like if he ends up with a long coat. My other puppy, Neeka, has a thick, curly coat that is oh so silky soft. People can't believe they are both the same breed of dog.


----------



## Jimmysmother (Nov 29, 2019)

https://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/136784-silvering.html

Ok, forum newbie here. I posted the below on the Silvering Gene post but now see that a lot of it applies to this post, so I'm copy pasting it here, but with new pix.

-------------

I got my very first Havanese puppy, Neeka, last Thanksgiving. At 8 weeks old, Neeka looked exactly like her dad did when he was eight weeks old. The photo of the dog hiking is her dad as an adult, and as each day goes by, Neeka is looking more and more like her adult dad. The other three pictures are of Neeka and my other Havanese puppy, Teddy/Teddy Bear/Mr. Bears, who is cream colored. Maybe Neeka and her dad both have the mask and silvering gene?

Neeka is only 4.5 months older than Mr. Bears. Neeka, the black/gold/cream/silver puppy, is now 11 months old - she's my super high energy clown, who doesn't believe in sitting still. The vet says she's very lean and very muscled, yet I've kept to the vet recommended limits for daily walks and she's eating three times the recommendation on her box of dog food.

The cream colored puppy, Mr. Bears, is now 6 months old - he's my tender hearted, calm, "sweetest easiest puppy there ever was" boy. He eats the recommended amount of dog food and vet says he's at the correct weight. He seems to be made of mush instead of muscle - which makes it wonderfully easy for him to literally wrap himself around your neck or lap. He loves being held or in someone's lap.

I waited to get these puppies until I was at a season in my life where I could devote the majority of my time to puppy raising and teaching them some basic manners. So far, fingers crossed, they are not defiant, yappy, leash pulling puppies. Yes, Neeka used to have terrorist moments when she was over tired or when soft hearted hubby gave her too much freedom. Then hubby would laugh, which didn't help her, but it did help make the COVID-19 quarantined a ton more fun.

Each day, these two bring our family so many smiles and laughs and warm fuzzies.

When I added Mr. Bears, I was prepared for chaos that kept myself, hubby, and two homeschooled teens hopping, and for Neeka to not like Mr. Bears.:fencing: Instead, I've found that having these two particular puppies has been MUCH easier than having just the wild and wonderful, Neeka, and that they are the bestest of friends. :whoo: I could make a fortune off of videos of these two playing together. As long are there aren't marrow bones around, they play wonderfully. Since Neeka doesn't believe in napping, Mr. Bears has his own ex pen during nap times and they sleep in separate kennels at night. They've been sleeping for 12 hours a night since Mr. Bears was 10 weeks old. Praise God for strong bladdered puppies!

Neeka, :dance:, needed lots of clicker training to learn sit (well, her butt always stayed an inch or so off the floor during a sit), down, leave it, drop, come, fetch, loose leash walking... I so enjoy clicker training and am a silly, goofy, positive trainer and Neeka LOVES clicker training. It took her one day of clicking to learn "bang bang" except it only takes her 0.2 seconds to turn a circle, roll on her back, and hop back up. Praise God for happy puppies who eagerly work for a piece of kibble.

I was all eager to clicker train Mr. Bears, but he just didn't need a clicker, he simply offered sit, loose leash walking, "leave it". :surprise: Apparently, Mr. Bear's mama is just as easy a dog as he is. :angel: So, my clicker has been in the drawer since Mr. Bears came into my life. Neeka behaves cuz Mr. Bears keeps her from boredom, and Mr. Bears behaves cuz that's apparently what Mr. Bears do. Instead of Neeka earning her kibble, one click at at time throughout the day, she now gets it all at once. No more "Neeka, leave it" (paper fell onto floor), click, toss kibble onto laminate flooring. "Neeka, drop" (hubby's slipper), click, toss kibble onto the flooring, "Neeka, come" (instead of trying to squeeze out the door), click, toss kibble onto flooring, "Neeka, toy" (instead of her heading towards the dirty sock), click, toss kibble onto the floor, "Neeka, bone" (land sharking), click, toss kibble onto the floor. :tea::tea:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is my first Havanese and is an “only child”!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly is my first Havanese and is an "only child"!!!


Nothing wrong with having an "only child"! You don't need to worry about how you spread your love around!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Jimmysmother said:


> https://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/136784-silvering.htmlI so enjoy clicker training and am a silly, goofy, positive trainer and Neeka LOVES clicker training. It took her one day of clicking to learn "bang bang" except it only takes her 0.2 seconds to turn a circle, roll on her back, and hop back up. Praise God for happy puppies who eagerly work for a piece of kibble.


Can you please post a short video of Bang Bang and possibly other tricks? I need to post a video of Shama's tricks too. Whoever gets around to this first should start a new thread called Tricks Videos. Thanks in advance to whoever (whomever?) starts the thread!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly is my first Havanese and is an "only child"!!!


Shama, another only child, considers Molly her cousin! :grin2:


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jimmysmother said:


> My Teddy/Teddy Bear/Mr. Bears has hair like that. He's five months old and I can't afford a groomer and am too chicken to cut his hair. So, now I have an idea what his hair will look like if he ends up with a long coat. My other puppy, Neeka, has a thick, curly coat that is oh so silky soft. People can't believe they are both the same breed of dog.


Hopefully you trim their nails and are not dependent on the groomer for that. Letting the hair grow is one thing but nails need to be done! If you let nails get too long, the quick grows and then it is difficult to get them shorter again. Plus it is helpful to get them used to nail trims when they are young.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We've had three Havanese. Our first Havanese Sparky was a male from Georgia. He belonged to my Dad for 10 years. When my Dad passed away at 95 Sparky came to live with us for 5 years. Scout is a 8 year old male from Canada. Truffles is a 6 year old female from Florida. &#128522;


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jimmysmother said:


> I was all eager to clicker train Mr. Bears, but he just didn't need a clicker, he simply offered sit, loose leash walking, "leave it". :surprise: Apparently, Mr. Bear's mama is just as easy a dog as he is. :angel: So, my clicker has been in the drawer since Mr. Bears came into my life. Neeka behaves cuz Mr. Bears keeps her from boredom, and Mr. Bears behaves cuz that's apparently what Mr. Bears do. Instead of Neeka earning her kibble, one click at at time throughout the day, she now gets it all at once. No more "Neeka, leave it" (paper fell onto floor), click, toss kibble onto laminate flooring. "Neeka, drop" (hubby's slipper), click, toss kibble onto the flooring, "Neeka, come" (instead of trying to squeeze out the door), click, toss kibble onto flooring, "Neeka, toy" (instead of her heading towards the dirty sock), click, toss kibble onto the floor, "Neeka, bone" (land sharking), click, toss kibble onto the floor. :tea::tea:


They sound adorable, and they sound like they would enjoy some more advanced training! Get that clicker out and PLAY!!! 

I am a strong believer in life-long learning. My 11 1/2 yer old Kodi, who has won, I think, as much as any Havanese in the country, but injured himself quite badly in the spring does NOT want to be left out of training around here... So we had to find a "training game" he could do without aggravating his shoulder... He learned the "Match it!" game!!!: 




They are never "done" with training as long as you and they are enjoying it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Can you please post a short video of Bang Bang and possibly other tricks? I need to post a video of Shama's tricks too. Whoever gets around to this first should start a new thread called Tricks Videos. Thanks in advance to whoever (whomever?) starts the thread!


Oops! Didn't see this in time, and posted Kodi's "Match it!" in this thread!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

So cute, Kodi is one smart cookie.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness...that is so cute! Such a smart boy!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Incidentally, Panda is much better now, but I'm STILL not positive I'd let her off-leash in the woods. Kodi, however, is completely reliable in such a setting. So we tie Panda to Kodi and call him her "ball and chain". LOL!


In my imagination, this scene is really cute and funny!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> In my imagination, this scene is really cute and funny!


_WE_ think it's cute. Kodi is not usually amused. 

This year, the poor guy can't even GO on woods walks. He JUST got cleared for 10 minutes of easy, on-leash walking. That's IT! We're going on vacation next week, and will take the stroller along so we can still take the others for walks without having to leave him behind.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Kodi's Dad had his 16th Birthday yesterday. I think I got both of those (date, and number of years)right. He doesn't hear much, and has lost some teeth, but he still breezes up, and down the dog porch steps, but doesn't skip steps like he used to. I don't let him jump out of his crate in the mornings, like the other boys. Their crates are about chair height.

He wants to play for a little while, but not for long, and spends most of his days sleeping, but is raring to go when it gets close to time to eat, and will scrap with the others for a handful of food I throw on the floor, after their regular meals-they always love that game. He always reminds us that meal time is approaching.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Not sure why I can't rotate the photo right, but this is Otto! He is 3.5 months old.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi Otto. What a handsome little guy you are! Time is flying. I can't believe he is 3 months old.


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

*A Hav & a Cav*

We have one Havanese. Harley is our first and she is so much fun! She is almost 5 months old now. Time has gone so fast with her. We are quite attached and she is quite attached to me! I feel like a rock star in her presence! She is the BEST! She got her first haircut today. She was looking a little like Moe, of the Three Stooges, before her cut. We just got a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppy, Ellie, to keep her company. CKCS are pretty cool too!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Otto is adorable!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Harley and Ellie, What cute puppies!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Kodi's Dad had his 16th Birthday yesterday. I think I got both of those (date, and number of years)right. He doesn't hear much, and has lost some teeth, but he still breezes up, and down the dog porch steps, but doesn't skip steps like he used to. I don't let him jump out of his crate in the mornings, like the other boys. Their crates are about chair height.
> 
> He wants to play for a little while, but not for long, and spends most of his days sleeping, but is raring to go when it gets close to time to eat, and will scrap with the others for a handful of food I throw on the floor, after their regular meals-they always love that game. He always reminds us that meal time is approaching.


I can't believe he's 16!!! OTOH... I can't believe that Kodi is 11! Where does the time go?!?!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephsu said:


> Not sure why I can't rotate the photo right, but this is Otto! He is 3.5 months old.


Oh my goodness! He keeps getting cuter! <3


----------



## Scharpfac (Sep 17, 2017)

*Kodi is so smart!*



krandall said:


> They sound adorable, and they sound like they would enjoy some more advanced training! Get that clicker out and PLAY!!!
> 
> I am a strong believer in life-long learning. My 11 1/2 yer old Kodi, who has won, I think, as much as any Havanese in the country, but injured himself quite badly in the spring does NOT want to be left out of training around here... So we had to find a "training game" he could do without aggravating his shoulder... He learned the "Match it!" game!!!:
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, that looks like fun for Kodi. He is SO ATTENTIVE. I'll have to bookmark this to my list of YouTube dog training videos ... for several years down the road.


----------



## Scharpfac (Sep 17, 2017)

*I don't have ANY Havanese yet!*



ShamaMama said:


> Faithb asked a good question, and I thought it deserved its own thread.
> 
> How many Havanese do you currently have? Names, genders, ages, PHOTOS?
> 
> ...


I communicated with Pam King a few years ago and she felt my workdays were too long to have one of her beautiful puppies. So, I am counting the workdays to retirement (between 475 and 597, depending on which date I choose) and I lurk here sometimes to enjoy your stories and pictures while I wait. I hope that doesn't make you all think I'm a weirdo! :smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scharpfac said:


> Oh my gosh, that looks like fun for Kodi. He is SO ATTENTIVE. I'll have to bookmark this to my list of YouTube dog training videos ... for several years down the road.


LOL! I had to take a class to learn how to train this. The steps are really complicated. He's still learning, too. When he REALLY knows it well, he should be able to pick the matching object out of a row of several objects... not just choose between two. But it takes a LONG time to get to that point!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scharpfac said:


> I communicated with Pam King a few years ago and she felt my workdays were too long to have one of her beautiful puppies. So, I am counting the workdays to retirement (between 475 and 597, depending on which date I choose) and I lurk here sometimes to enjoy your stories and pictures while I wait. I hope that doesn't make you all think I'm a weirdo! :smile2:


Not at all! Join in on ANY conversation!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I've always been a one at a time dog mom. So I have just Sophie!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Dee Dee said:


> I've always been a one at a time dog mom. So I have just Sophie!


What a great photo of the two of you. You can see that Sophie really enjoys being an only child.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I may have considered getting her a buddy if I worked away from home but I do work from home and am with her 24/7. And with her IBD I can't leave her at all (stress makes her IBD act up) so she has me at her beck and call day and night lol. 
I see your baby is only 2 months old! how fun!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Okay, this is it, last thread review, I’m putting the lid down. I’m now going to have a cuteness stroke. This thread is even better than my smile file❣


----------

